# Layout queries...



## Meldge (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been pondering the setup with the wife for some time now and moving recliners around and trying to make things work in the main room so it could double up as the theatre.

I have to keep the WAF high or this won't happen until we move to a more suited house. However below is something that I have come up with but I think the speakers are going to be an issue.

Subwoofer: Low, Centre. Not quite set on design of box yet. Down firing or 45 degree angled?
Fronts: Built into the pillars and and pillars built at an angle to suit facing the main seats.
TV: On a bracket and off centre. On draw slides so I can centre it. On the sub box centred, unsure.
Screen: Electric that comes down in front of TV.

Another option not pictured is without the big pillars and speakers at either ground height or up on the sub box.

I may be able to get away with some small treatments in the corners but for WAF reasons I probably can't add too much more than that. Also, we have a little one on the way hence speakers up high and facing down and so on.

I'd like some help and input please, good, bad or in-between feedback is feedback.
Just ignore the bad sketch up skills please.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I like it, you could probably get away with horn loading that cabnet for the sub. Are you thinking of buying speaker kits for the center & mains?


----------



## Meldge (Dec 6, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I like it, you could probably get away with horn loading that cabnet for the sub. Are you thinking of buying speaker kits for the center & mains?


To be honest I'm not sure what you mean by horn loading, do you mean like those tapered horn type builds I see on here? 

If the pillars are not going to give me any grief acoustically (being so close to the wall) then a kit option OR buying front ported speakers and recessing them into the pillar is an option. If the pillars are an issue then I could just build the base and sit the speakers up on the cabinet ends to position them the same as the pillars.

I've read how speakers (or certain speakers) don't sound very good too close to the wall, which is why I was thinking the pillars would give me some grief.

If the sub box is built with the driver in the centre, is there any benefits between:
a. The driver on the front panel
b. The driver on the bottom panel with a tapered base (like in pic)
or c. The driver on a 45 degree also with tapered sides and so on. Like a trapezoid front on, but angled back as well?

The reasoning behind these options lies between performance and hiding drivers from soon to be born children. Remember, this is going into my main living room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I meant, using the cabnet like the tappered horn builds. I would give Madisound a call. They will be able to make recommendations on your design & they are one of our sponsors.


----------

